# Recharge AC?



## denm33 (May 29, 2007)

Has anyone ever done DIY recharge (added freon) on the AC system?


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Recharge AC? (denm33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *denm33* »_Has anyone ever done DIY recharge (added freon) on the AC system? 

I did and wrote about it, but it is so simple that I can write again.
Buy 700 ml (2 cans) of freon (R-134a or some such name) and the adapter with a gauge for the low pressure AC port. Both items are sold in all automotive stores and in Walmart-like stores.
Start the car, run VagCom. Clear the "low refrigerant level" DTC code. Unless you clear the code, the AC compressor will not start. OK, clear the code, and turn the AC temp control dials to LOW, so that AC runs at full blast. Connect the freon can to the low pressure AC port (the high pressure has a different connector, so you won't miss). Empty the can into the system. As the freon comes out of the can, frost will form on the outside of the can. You can immerse the the can into warm water while emptying to reduce frosting. Continue until the pressure in the low pressure part of the system is in the green, meaning fully charged area of your freon gauge.
In summary. 
1) You will need a VagCom to reset the error code stored in the memory, which is necessary to start the AC compressor. 
2) there are plenty of detailed DIYs on the net about the AC recharging.
3) the low and high pressure AC ports are located on the driver's side of the engine compartment, not far from the jump start terminals. 


_Modified by ****us at 1:11 AM 6-10-2008_


----------



## denm33 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Recharge AC? (****us)*

So the car has to produce a "Low refriderant level" fault before I could add freon? I do not have any error codes at this writing. I just want to top off the system. My system is not cooling very quickly on these warm days in DC.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Recharge AC? (denm33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *denm33* »_So the car has to produce a "Low refriderant level" fault before I could add freon? ... 

no, your * compressor has to be running * in order to add freon. the running compressor produces a difference in pressure between the high and low pressure part of the AC system. 
if there is no error code, just set the AC at full blast (lowest T and max fan speed), open windows in the car (forgot that one in the DIY) and add the freon. The gauge connected to the low pressure port will show whether you are actually low on freon (the pressure will be below normal).


----------



## denm33 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Recharge AC? (****us)*

I don't have a vag com, so I can just do this with the right gauges and freon?
I have added Freon many times on my other cars, but never on a car with this many computerized gizmos--so that is whjy I am a bit gun shy. 
thanks for the tips.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Recharge AC? (denm33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *denm33* »_I don't have a vag com, so I can just do this with the right gauges and freon?
... 

yes. measure the pressure and add freon if the pressure is low. vagcom is not required for this.


----------



## vaiarii (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: Recharge AC? (****us)*

Den, I heard you need to vacum the system before recharge(remove moisture) is it true?
How long ago did you refill, is your AC still working good now?


----------



## denm33 (May 29, 2007)

*Re: Recharge AC? (vaiarii)*

I have never refilled mine. My truck as 20k miles on it. The hot days seem to be a bit taxing on the system.


----------



## pilotqiang (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Recharge AC? (****us)*

Could you please tell where I can find the low-side port, I have a 2004 VW Passat 1.8T, but I can not find the port easily when I open the front cover, is that easy? Thanks


----------



## TomB_tx (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Recharge AC? (pilotqiang)*

The port on the Passat is under the plastic "rain cover" if front of the windshield, near the battery and pollen filter for the cabin. Pull loose the rubber hood seal at the front edge of the cover, then pull off the cover.


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

Refrigerant R134aA/C Compressor Manufacturer Total Capacity 
7SEU16C vehicles with one evaporator Denso 700 + 50 grams 
7SEU17C vehicles with one evaporator Denso 700 + 50 grams 
7SEU16C Vehicles with second evaporator Denso 1050+50 grams 
7SEU17C Vehicles with second evaporator Denso 1050+50 grams 

Engine should be running at 1500-2000 RPM,Marty


_Modified by depiry at 4:15 PM 8-25-2008_


----------



## bbotz (Jul 4, 2012)

This is not true. Just because you clear the fault code does not mean you can then add refrigerant, as I followed your advice. I cleared the "low pressure" fault code using vag-com and attempted to add refrigerant to no avail. Just because the code is cleared does not mean you will be able to add gas.
Can anyone please give real feedback regarding recharging refrigerant with the 'low pressure' fault code?


----------



## nekbraker1.8t (Apr 9, 2007)

And where is the R32 2004 ones located...? I found 2 black caps right behind the coolant res... But they are not labeled high/low I understand one is bigger then the other and the small one fits but just wanna make sure this is the right spot...? Thanks


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

FYI - you cannot properly charge an a/c system by pushing additional refrigerant into it.

1st - to properly diagnose an a/c system, you need a manifold and you need to be able to read BOTH static and dynmaic pressures for BOTH the high and low side.

withou the above info, it's impossible to properly diagnose an a/c system. 

the OP mentions the code in memory, and that could be related to a faulty sensor, or some other issue related to refrigerant level. if the level is low, then air is in the system and the system MUST be reclaimed, placed under vaccum, system integrity verified (hold a vaccum/no leaks), and then properly recharged.

if you are unable to perform the above, and/or don't have the proper tools, it's really best to take it to someone who knows how to properly diagnose and repair a/c systems.


----------



## Bindaham (Apr 4, 2014)

What does "loss of refrigerant" error code usualy means in mechanical terms? 

Salah


----------

